# Wholesale embroidery in NJ



## LawLis27 (Jan 24, 2012)

We have a screen printing business in Northern NJ and need to find a wholesale embroidery company who will come through for us. We are using someone right now and they are cheap, but they are not very dependable. Does anyone have a recommendations in Northern NJ, NYC or even central NJ. Thanks.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Try Applique, Embroidered Appliques, Iron Ons, Patches - Uniport Industries.
They are in Woodcliff Lake, N.J.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Branding Time in Midland Park NJ


----------



## LawLis27 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for the recommendations; I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Apolloemb.com - Custom Embroidery Logo Wears, Promotional Headwear Marketing Products, Hats, Blankets and Corporate Giveaways Ideas, Business Gifts Supplier in California has a branch in Pennsauken NJ....


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## f4r (Sep 4, 2010)

Royalty Screen Printing in Summit NJ


----------

